# November Visit



## eeking (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife and I are planning a trip to Guadalajara November 1-5. This will be our first visit to this area. We are looking for a place to stay these 5 nights and for a rental car. We would like the hotel, B&B or whatever to have good access to the city as well as the Lake Chapala area. The point of our visit is an early scouting trip for our retirement that we hope to begin in about 7 years. Oh, and have some fun. This is the first such trip we are planning and would appreciate any help or suggestions on how we might accomplish our tasks. We are also planning on checking out Costa Rica and Panama as possibilities.
 Thats me!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum EEK. I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for. If not, send me a PM and I'll give you some local leads in Chapala.


----------



## eeking (Jan 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum EEK. I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for. If not, send me a PM and I'll give you some local leads in Chapala.


Thanks for the response, I may need the PM, not much action so far.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just use Google to search, "B&B in Chapala or Ajijic" or "Hoteles en Guadalajara". If flying in, you may actually find it easier to stay in Chapala as the airport is half way between Chapala and Guadalajara anyway and Guadalajara can be a bit 'overwhelming' if you are unfamiliar with very large Mexican cities and arrive tired & without enough Spanish.


----------

